
Want That Early Chrome OS Build? You Got It.  - transburgh
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/10/14/want-that-early-chrome-os-build-you-got-it/
======
NathanKP
It doesn't look like much of a build at this point. TechCrunch should have
waited three of four more months before exposing the "secret" chromeOS folder.
Now they have gone and broken the news so that Google has moved it to a new,
doubtlessly much more secure location.

So all we can look at now is a very scant version with frequent crashes. I
guess it is still worth it.

------
pavs
MG Siegler: The pretentious Geek.

>As a reminder, you’ll only be able to install this if you have Linux.

Ah, no. The only way you can use this if you run a debian based linux
distribution or a distribution that is using deb package manager.

This might not be the best example, there have been many times in the past
where Mr. Siegler has thrown around terms he has absolutely no idea what it
is. Very cringe worthy.

------
tvon
Well that's pretty irresponsible, even by TC standards.

edit: actually I guess it's par for the course.

~~~
jonursenbach
How is this irresponsible? It's an open source project. Sure Google removed
those items in a recent revision, but those items are /still/ in the source
repository.

~~~
SamAtt
I think he's saying it's irresponsible to claim you have a first look at the
Chrome OS and then only show the Chrome Browser working in Ubuntu.

I don't really agree since sensationalist headlines are par for the course for
any media outlet but that's what I think he meant.

------
jsz0
What does Google have to gain from trying to hide Chrome OS at this point?
They've announced it. It's open source. I don't understand why they're
treating it like some super secret project now.

